# What's it like working as a assistant groomer at Petco?



## DogLover5927 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been working as a bather at a private dog and cat grooming salon for half a year and now I'm ready to move forward as a groomer. My problem is that the awesome groomers that I've know don't have time to teach me or any other groomer thats looking to be hired. They need experienced groomers to start the job right away. Our shop is really well known and we get up to 30 dogs a day, plus we also have the business at a animal hospital so there's plenty of room for practice and to grow.

Since they don't have time for me I have to look elsewhere to learn to groom. I don't have money to go to a school and I really don't want to pay for loans. My only option is to learn from either Petsmart's or Petco's school. I've chosen Petco and waiting for a opening to being a groomers assistant. Petco says being a bather and groomers assistant is the same. Oh and my parents aren't willing to pay for grooming school for me so I'm on my own on this one. I'm 22.

The only experience I have is washing and drying dogs and handling clients. I have handled 42 different breeds: large, medium, small and extra large dogs. With my experience would I be hired on the spot? What are these guys looking for? I know you have to be patient to be a groomer and I found that I am more patient than the groomers that I work with.

I'm wondering what the pay is for a groomers assistant, what they do besides washing dogs, clipping their nails and brushing them. What breeds come into the shop? Petco told me that school lasts between 3-4 months, do you learn a lot or just the basics? What kind of benefits does a groomer assistant get? And basically what has been your experience working in Petco as a groomer assistant/groomer?

Thank you for reading my question and answering it truthfully. I am new and this is my first official question on this site. Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I just applied for a job there doing this so... If I get hired I'll let you know


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I worked at Petsmart, which is essentially the same ball of wax. Minimum wage, and your job is separate from the groomers. You can be tipped as well. You have your own clients and your grooming requirements are no more than the bathing, nail trimming, ear cleaning, paw pad shaving, anal gland expression, etc. All the basics. Sometimes if you're slow you'll be washing dogs for groomers so they can be ready to be groomed. All the cleaning kennels and grooming areas falls on you as well, as groomers make commission. I imagine Petco has the same sort of grooming academy that they will send you through. PetSmart kind of pumped every one they could through it. My "schooling" was a month long and learning was pretty much up to you outside of that. I worked with a legit fabulous groomer, so I got a chance to learn a lot through her.


----------



## DogLover5927 (Jan 8, 2014)

Kayota said:


> I just applied for a job there doing this so... If I get hired I'll let you know


Thanks so much


----------



## DogLover5927 (Jan 8, 2014)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I worked at Petsmart, which is essentially the same ball of wax. Minimum wage, and your job is separate from the groomers. You can be tipped as well. You have your own clients and your grooming requirements are no more than the bathing, nail trimming, ear cleaning, paw pad shaving, anal gland expression, etc. All the basics. Sometimes if you're slow you'll be washing dogs for groomers so they can be ready to be groomed. All the cleaning kennels and grooming areas falls on you as well, as groomers make commission. I imagine Petco has the same sort of grooming academy that they will send you through. PetSmart kind of pumped every one they could through it. My "schooling" was a month long and learning was pretty much up to you outside of that. I worked with a legit fabulous groomer, so I got a chance to learn a lot through her.


How do you build a cliental? Do thye give you some clients first and you build from there? The groomers where I work pluck ears does Petsmart do that too? And I'm assuming Petco does the same. Your lucky you got to work with a groomer and learn from them, how were you able to do that? Did you just ask to be a assistant? What was it like?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DogLover5927 said:


> How do you build a cliental? Do thye give you some clients first and you build from there? The groomers where I work pluck ears does Petsmart do that too? And I'm assuming Petco does the same. Your lucky you got to work with a groomer and learn from them, how were you able to do that? Did you just ask to be a assistant? What was it like?


They give you clients and it's luck of the draw before any of the clients know you. Usually there would be one groomer on in the very early morning, then another in later morning, and two in afternoon time so the appointments got scattered fairly well. After a while if they like you people will begin requesting you. They do pluck ears as well. I simply sent in an application for the grooming salon, interviewed, and got the job. I was an assistant for 2 months before going through their academy. They like to put as mny people through it as possible, so it's fairly easy to gain a chance to do it.


----------



## DogLover5927 (Jan 8, 2014)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> They give you clients and it's luck of the draw before any of the clients know you. Usually there would be one groomer on in the very early morning, then another in later morning, and two in afternoon time so the appointments got scattered fairly well. After a while if they like you people will begin requesting you. They do pluck ears as well. I simply sent in an application for the grooming salon, interviewed, and got the job. I was an assistant for 2 months before going through their academy. They like to put as mny people through it as possible, so it's fairly easy to gain a chance to do it.


Thanks for the info. You've really helped.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DogLover5927 said:


> Thanks for the info. You've really helped.


Good luck if you choose to apply! The best tip I can give you for learning is to be super helpful to your groomers! They will teach you things if you have the time to help get their dogs bathed and dried before they have to groom. Really helps cut down on their day, and generally they'll show you some stuff.


----------

